# Hood deflector



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !

It would be nice if you posted a Pic of yer install ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That looks good against the Crystal Red.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looks better than a lot of those deflectors do.
Welcome to the Forums!


----------

